# Cohiba Pir�mides Extra



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Cohiba Pirámides Extra*

With all the mixed reviews since the release has anyone had one now that they have had time to settle down? I'm thinking about grabbing a box to put away, or should I just get another box of Robusto's? Any thought on the PE?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CORO gets my vote!


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

All these views and only one response, I'm assuming others are wondering how these are doing as well. I have some extra cash, so I think I will go ahead and get a box. I still have a few months left before I am back home in the states, but I will be sure to post an update as soon as I can.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope you enjoy them peace my brother.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

gator_79 said:


> All these views and only one response...


Didn't comment before because I've never had one. And since there are several other great pirámides for literally 1/3rd the price... well, I'm guessing I'm not alone in that.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

curmudgeonista said:


> Didn't comment before because I've never had one. And since there are several other great pirámides for literally 1/3rd the price... well, I'm guessing I'm not alone in that.


I don't disagree with you about the price, but seeing as I already have several boxes of Monte #2, Petite #2, VR Unicos, Boli BBF, and H. Upmann #2 I figured why not give it a try. I will be sure to post a review when I get back and they have had sufficient time to rest.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Elco69 has a few boxes buried away. Maybe give him a shout out. I would just go with the Robustos or is you want to splurge grab the Esplendidos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

I can't speak to how they age, but I bought a 3 pack and had the first for my 50th birthday last summer. The next two will be for my 51st and 52nd, along with whatever else strikes my fancy those days.

I forgot to write the code down on my database, but the cigar was excellent, and I have no doubts the next two will be also. Having said that, I'm unlikely to replenish. My PMS FEB 15 BBFs are out of this world right now, and will only get better for the foreseeable.

- MG


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

These are great smokes. I have 3 in my humidor.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

MaxG said:


> I can't speak to how they age, but I bought a 3 pack and had the first for my 50th birthday last summer. The next two will be for my 51st and 52nd, along with whatever else strikes my fancy those days.
> 
> I forgot to write the code down on my database, but the cigar was excellent, and I have no doubts the next two will be also. Having said that, I'm unlikely to replenish. My PMS FEB 15 BBFs are out of this world right now, and will only get better for the foreseeable.
> 
> - MG


For the price I would by Unicos. However enjoy them. A very pricy smoke but so are the espléndido and Behike, and I don't ever plan on buying Behike as they are just too wide for my tastes.

I'll smoke 52 on a rare occasion but really prefer 48 and narrower as I get older.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

They are not bad cigars, but I was hoping for something really special when they came out.

I think the Esplendido is the best special occasion Cohiba, followed closely by the CoRo.

I still have some 06 Espys that are a religious experience now.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Champagne InHand said:


> For the price I would by Unicos. However enjoy them. A very pricy smoke but so are the espléndido and Behike, and I don't ever plan on buying Behike as they are just too wide for my tastes.
> 
> I'll smoke 52 on a rare occasion but really prefer 48 and narrower as I get older.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 As bad as I want to just try a Cohiba...I'd smoke a 60rg if I had one. But you are so right, a 48rg is as big as I want ANY cigar unless it is just a super premium cigar ( for my taste)... I have found out I can smoke, and generally like, most cigars between a 44 and 48 and about 5 to 6 inches max.


----------

